# Zeiss 15 f/2.8 Coming to ZE & ZF Soon?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 6, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/zeiss-15-f2-8-coming-to-ze-zf-soon/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/zeiss-15-f2-8-coming-to-ze-zf-soon/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/zeiss-15-f2-8-coming-to-ze-zf-soon/"></a></div>
<strong>Coming Soon

</strong>It’s possible that Zeiss is going to announce  a Distagon T* 2,8/15 ZF.2/ZE super wide angle lens for EF on March 16, 2012 and it would begin shipping some time in May.</p>
<p>No rumored street price at this time. The Leica version of the focal length costs $4600, but it is made in Germany. It’s expected the SLR version would be made in Japan for less money.</p>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://photorumors.com/2012/03/05/rumor-zeiss-distagon-t-2815-zf-2ze-super-wide-angle-lens-to-be-announced-in-10-days/" target="_blank">PR</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## RedEye (Mar 6, 2012)

Interesting news! I was just reading how some think the Nikkor 14-24 has less CA than the Canon 14mm 2.8 II and so it'll be good to have another wide angle prime in the mix to compare things to.


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah a new wide angle with good edge to edge shaprness needs get in the ring for Canon right now. 

Everything I have read about the Nikon 14-24 and articles comparing it to Canons 14mm, 17-40mm and 16-35mm II seems to show the Nikon as being much better across the whole image. In the centre the Canons are good but there doesnt seem to be anything for the Canon that offers edge to edge sharpness...

This is a concern of mine for the images I take when I upgrade to FF in the next few weeks/months. I have a 17-40mm and I know it wont be so good around the edges when it gets on a full frame.

The CA doesnt bother me as much as the sharpness... the CA and can be virtually completely corrected in post and distortion can be corrected quite well in software too but the sharpness as you go away from the center cant be corrected after the image has been taken.


----------



## El_Pickerel (Mar 6, 2012)

This lens might interest me down the road... I already have a 24mm f/1.4 so this 15mm f/2.8 would really be a tempting alternative to a 14-24mm f/2.8. Not having to deal with ponderous filters and a bulbous front element sounds great, and I don't think I would miss having AF at 15mm, especially stopped down!


----------



## Pyrenees (Mar 7, 2012)

Being an ultra-wide-angle, it will be interesting to see who this lens is aimed at. I might be in the market for it if it is priced sensibly and outperforms the Canon 14mm.

I just hope that this lens is not prone to complex, moustachioed distortion, as is the case with several of their lenses.

My use for such a lens is mainly architecture. I haven't tried the Canon 14mm, but, its mtf/resolution figures show that (especially stopped down from f/4) it is quite sharp across the entire plane. Also, it is remowned for it's very low distortion given how wide the lens is.


----------



## DJL329 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pyrenees said:


> Being an ultra-wide-angle, it will be interesting to see who this lens is aimed at. I might be in the market for it if it is priced sensibly and outperforms the Canon 14mm.
> 
> I just hope that this lens is not prone to complex, moustachioed distortion, as is the case with several of their lenses.
> 
> My use for such a lens is mainly architecture. I haven't tried the Canon 14mm, but, its mtf/resolution figures show that (especially stopped down from f/4) it is quite sharp across the entire plane. Also, it is remowned for it's very low distortion given how wide the lens is.



Since your "use for such a lens is mainly architecture," have you considered either the 24mm or 17mm TS-E lenses?


----------



## Pyrenees (Mar 20, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> Since your "use for such a lens is mainly architecture," have you considered either the 24mm or 17mm TS-E lenses?



Definitely also plan on purchasing the T/S 17mm - absolutely mandatory.


----------

